# SAMs won



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Sam has won the XFacter

Quite right

She was magnificent

Every week

Aldra


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

:?:


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm glad she won, she definitely deserved it. We gave her a vote or 2 ourselves along the way.


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

she worked with my daughter in law at Gartree prison . dont think she'llbe going back


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

A well deserved win for her, she was always the one to beat. The Scottish lad was good too though.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

valphil said:


> she worked with my daughter in law at Gartree prison . dont think she'llbe going back


What was your daughter-in-law in there for?

:wink:


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Never watched it.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Thank god that excuse for a talent show is finished. I will be a happy bunny once strictly is over too. :lol:

What now for prime time weekend entertainment??

Oh no, we'll be getting celebrity falling over on ice, celebrity cooking a Yorkshire pudding, celebrities trying to imitate a proper singer, and celebrities wasting licence payers money swanning off to far flung parts of the world telling us how wonderful it all is 
:twisted:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Or you could have me


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think she was the best of a bad bunch this year to be honest. I think its been the worst year ever. I really dont know how the Scottish lad got to the final. He was diabolical the last couple of weeks. I suspect he got the Scottish Vote though just like Leon Jackson and Michelle whatsherface. 

Pointless voting like that though as they are never heard of again. :roll: 

Good luck to Sam though.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I agree with Barry.

Good luck to them all.

But when I caught a few minutes of one of the American shows, a young Woman sang that blew them all off the UK Show out of the water.

I think I know why Rough Copy got so far!. Doubt I dare say why on here but "The Scottish Vote" may be a hint.

TM

>>>Found the Youtube Link Here<<<


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The show has really had its day. The comments offered by judges, the quality of the contestants and the over produced hype all seem a nonsense.
At least when Simon Cowell was there, someone was saying what we all thought, now the behaviour of the judges is frankly silly.
If anyone should judge the acts it should be the people who would potentially employ them, not the wife of a has been drug addict, some american woman singer who has nothing to do with the British scene and a semi retired singer. Only Louis Walsh is in the business of hiring and his comments are frankly puerile and repetitive.
This year there were very few contestants with remarkable singing or have personable qualities. It seems that the voting audience is more concerned initially with colour, regional and ageist issues.
Time to wrap it up.

Sam was a winner but where will she really go from here? Blackpool pier, Holiday camp entertainment or working mens clubs. This is perhaps what is meant by fame.

Alan


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

rosalan said:


> The show has really had its day. The comments offered by judges, the quality of the contestants and the over produced hype all seem a nonsense.
> At least when Simon Cowell was there, someone was saying what we all thought, now the behaviour of the judges is frankly silly.
> If anyone should judge the acts it should be the people who would potentially employ them, not the wife of a has been drug addict, some american woman singer who has nothing to do with the British scene and a semi retired singer. Only Louis Walsh is in the business of hiring and his comments are frankly puerile and repetitive.
> This year there were very few contestants with remarkable singing or have personable qualities. It seems that the voting audience is more concerned initially with colour, regional and ageist issues.
> ...


Very well put.

TM


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Must admit that by and large the finalists are unexpected

I thought Rough Copy would have gone futher, having said that their song choices got progressively worse and didn't show off their talent

whatever happens Sam will have a good year, she looks well and has no doubt learnt a good deal of self confidence All the contestants by and large do seem to developed on a personal level so that at least is a positive

I quite enjoy strictly come dancing, again seeing how far people can improve their techniques I would love to have been able to dance 

I dislike Get me out of here, that seems to have the opposite effect of improving contestants, most just get worse

All in all most Tv seems to be rubbish now, the more channels the less quality,and do we really want to watch the same films over and over every Christmas?????

Aldra


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I never watched a single episode of X factor but I bet a lot of dosh that Louis Walsh said "You're what this show is all about" at least 20 times. Am I right??


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

The Final had its lowest viewing figures since 2005.....I wonder why ..... :lol: 

Try typing "X Factor fixed" in to Google for a laugh.........


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

TV is dying on its feet, there is so much rubbish on these days it just isn't worth watching.

We will normally watch (independently) a video or something on Iplayer, but quite honestly the quality of UK TV is abysmal.

That's not to say that overseas stuff is better!

I can sit and watch a good documentary series, occasionally I'll pull out one of the 'Airwolf' series DVD's, or I'll hunt for something more interesting amongst the WWII films, but TV programming has pandered to the lowest common denominator and highest viewing figures, which says a lot about the viewing public.

Peter


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

rosalan said:


> The show has really had its day. The comments offered by judges, the quality of the contestants and the over produced hype all seem a nonsense.
> At least when Simon Cowell was there, someone was saying what we all thought, now the behaviour of the judges is frankly silly.
> If anyone should judge the acts it should be the people who would potentially employ them, not the wife of a has been drug addict, some american woman singer who has nothing to do with the British scene and a semi retired singer. Only Louis Walsh is in the business of hiring and his comments are frankly puerile and repetitive.
> This year there were very few contestants with remarkable singing or have personable qualities. It seems that the voting audience is more concerned initially with colour, regional and ageist issues.
> ...


Hi.

I think the X factor and others like it give us the artists of tomorrow, think back to Opportunity knocks, then think of all the artists that came off that we still watch today as the norm, and folk say they don't make them like that anymore, forgetting how they got their start.

And as for the drug addict has been, he filled Sheffield Arena to the rafters on Saturday just gone, and he according to my 43 year old son was brilliant, he said it was packed with fat old blokes, well we have all grown old together.. So maybe he is not such an has been as you think he is, and he is probobly worth a few bob more than folk on here who are knocking him, and that is what is going to happen on quite a few of the contestents of X factor, like Liberace when he sued someone who slandered him, he said "I cried all the way to the bank"..

It is easy to knock folk, when you can do better than them I will listen to any of you, so I say put up or shut up and don't tell folk what they should like on the telly, unless your an intollerable snob!.

ray.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Not a snob but a licence paying TV customer who is entitled to his opinion, qualified or unqualified.
I am entitled to state without any special training or skills, what I, as an individual consider to be of poor quality. What I like and what I dislike is also in this 'free' country, permitted to be stated.
I can turn off, and do, what I do not wish to see. Equally I am allowed to state that I loath fried onions, that may not be your opinion and I will not question your right to enjoy them; my opinion is they are foul.

Alan


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Just watched the "Lord of the Rings" trilogy back to back.

tony


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I absolutely love that trilogy Tony

Used to watch it with my grandson and as I had read the books he was well impressed that I knew all the characters

Now many years later he is not so easily impressed :lol: 

still watch it now and again, a glass of wine, a real fire and a cold winters night priceless  

Aldra


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

rosalan said:


> Not a snob but a licence paying TV customer who is entitled to his opinion, qualified or unqualified.
> I am entitled to state without any special training or skills, what I, as an individual consider to be of poor quality. What I like and what I dislike is also in this 'free' country, permitted to be stated.
> I can turn off, and do, what I do not wish to see. Equally I am allowed to state that I loath fried onions, that may not be your opinion and I will not question your right to enjoy them; my opinion is they are foul.
> 
> Alan


If you are as you say not qualified to advise us on our viewing habits, why post your comments in your post which I have addressed in a structured way, and to which clearly you can't accept.

If you do not like it just say "I don't like it", if you give reasons which infers others are stupid or inferior for liking it and they point out why in "their" opinion, you are wrong and give a structured response why they don't agree with your comment, is exactly the reaction you should expect and no doubt will get.

ray


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

:idea: :roll: :wink:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

rosalan said:


> :idea: :roll: :wink:


Hi.

You are a very naughty boy :wink:

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

OK

I've held off

Don't want to appear an idiot 8O 

Translation please :lol: :lol: 

I love Naughty boys :lol:  

Mind you I love Alan and Ray Anyway

At my age I can love whoever I want :lol: :lol:  

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> OK
> 
> I've held off
> 
> ...


Tart! 

I liked that Hannah Barret http://xfactor.itv.com/2013/finalists/hannah-barrett

She was unpopular I think because she was a bit Morose and sad looking. Well that reflected in her soulful voice which showed the genuine emotions of someone much older than her mere 17 years. I suspect she hadnt had an easy life.

So what did they do to her? Made her try and appear all happy and false. I think that was a shame. She should have won.

Im going to enter next year with 747 as my side kick. Ill sing and play and kick him at the same time.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I think Luke Friend may be the one to watch and may benefit better from not winning!.

Keep an eye out.

Very Unique and talented lad.

TM


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry

My absolute love

Where is the translation??

I want to follow the dispute between Ray and Alan :lol: 

Hannah was great

I'm a bit morose and sad looking 

Are people missing the soul full appeal I have???

Heathcliffe as a side kick

Ohhhh I'm not sure Barry

Would you be "what this show is about"?? B :lol: :lol: 

Aldra xxx


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I liked Luke Friend

Barry and Aldra - get a room :wink: 8O


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Actually, a banana split and an arse bearing gnome should do really well on X Factor, especially if Louis mentored :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kaytutt said:


> Actually, a banana split and an arse bearing gnome should do really well on X Factor, especially if Louis mentored :roll:


Hmm. Might be more memorable than that lot. Ive forgotten them already. People still remember Jedward though and they made a fortune. With a bit of luck Ill just be able to fob the Gnome off with a life time supply of Turnips and lady Gnomes while I end up rich beyond my wildest dreams!! :twisted:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

insults etc

All I wanted was an interpretation

Never mind

I'll find a kinder site

Suggestions welcome :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> insults etc
> 
> All I wanted was an interpretation
> 
> ...


You could always try Fruitcakes but I would be careful if I were you. Its just had to have its first thread moved to the abuse forum which only members can see and some censorship put in place after one of the funniest spats ever (which involved an ex banned member off here from Scotlandshire  ) got a little out of hand.

Join at your peril.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I joined fruit cakes for the quiz thingy and now can't remember my user name :lol:


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Well! What a super thread this has turned out to be. I can see all of you getting lots of votes for your comments, I wouldn't want to even guess who will be the winner.

Entertaining, succinct, educated, these simply aren't the words to describe your contributions. 

You all deserve to be in front of judges.

Keep it up guys and remember - 

You are what this thread is all about!


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

The show is poor overall IMHO but I thought on the whole the here finalists were good.
Luke - unusual singer songwriter forced to conform to the shows format.
Nicholas - a very young guy (17) who will improve with age and make it
Sam - a very talented singer who now has a platform to make a very decent living.

The judges - well what can you say
The audition stage is a joke

The show is what it is. Would I watch it in the Summer - no but as late autum early winter viewing it is almost watchable via catch up when you can fast forward all the adverts and naff bits


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Remus, thanks for your contribution to this thread. Remember! You are what this thread is all about :wink: :wink: :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

no one explained those imoticons

I'm sulking big time

Disappointed from Lancashire


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> no one explained those imoticons
> 
> I'm sulking big time
> 
> Disappointed from Lancashire


Eh? Wot IConys things


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The exchange between Ray and Alan

Mind you even I'm getting towards not bothered

How are you my delightful toy boy?

Kay we don't need a room we have the whole universe( well the MHF forum)

And if it's fine by Michelle, who are you to make suggestion
 :lol: :lol: 

Methinks a touch of jealousy :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Kaytutt said:


> Remus, thanks for your contribution to this thread. Remember! You are what this thread is all about :wink: :wink: :lol:


Thank you for your kind words. I really really want to win this. It's my dream. And I'm doing it for my Nanna, she had a hard life. Granddad lost both arms and both legs in a terrible accident - but he still found a job. Nanna had to nurse him though when he got home after each day's work - he was a paperweight in the typist pool.

My song this week is that old favourite Nelly Dean.

Cue dancers, flames, spotlights and mist effects - anything to take people's mind off my performance.

There's an old-ah mill byeeee the stureeeem. Nelly Deeeean-ah.

Pick up the phone and vote for me folks.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Remus said:



> Kaytutt said:
> 
> 
> > Remus, thanks for your contribution to this thread. Remember! You are what this thread is all about :wink: :wink: :lol:
> ...


You "Owned that Post"! Made it your own! The best post of the evening. Your definately in my final 500 MHF members!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I hate Nellie dee

No vote here

You need to find a decent job

So what are you really good at   

Aldra 8O 8O


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Listen Remus

I want everyone in Norfook to vote for ye.
Your one of the hardest working acts I've ever had.
There a gap in the market for someone like you.
You've got a great recording voice (shame about your face) :wink: 

You've made it through to judges house - take your pick
Louis - the yabbering eegit
Gary - Take That ya toe rag 
Mrs O - Botox icon (allegedly)
Nicole - shamazing barbie doll lookalike (allegedly)

:wink: :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok

I was a bit harsh

There may be a gap in the market

But it's very narrow

Hardworking?? A navy working on the roads, cooking eggs on shovels, I'm getting carried away  

I like your face shame about your voice

What the hell

You have got my vote

The others were crap anyway :lol: :lol: 

Aldra

Ps you are what this is about 8O :x 8O


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

My act next week will be completely different. I shall dress as a French Foreign Legionnaire and mime the entire story of Beau Geste in three minutes. 

Here's a taster ....









... ta-dah! What about THAT then? 

On a commercial note. After the show the dead Legionnaires lying around the stage will be for sale. They make excellent anti-gassing deterrents. No-one will bother you with a few of them propped up in your motorhome windows.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Bread and circuses .......

Dick


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I'd vote for Wagner dressed as a French Legionnaire 8)


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

The whole experience is amazing... amazing being amazed .... It has been amazing.


Ray... being amazed it was truly amazing being involved with this post, and I would like to thank everyone for reading my replies, that's one of the most amazing experiences and best moments in my life, it is amazing.


----------

